# Colt 1911 .38 super automatic



## 38superauto

I inherited a Colt 1911 .38 super automatic from my dad. According to Colt the gun was manufactured in 1930. I'm having difficulty locating ammo for the gun and am confused about the +P designation on .38 super automatic ammo. Some gun shops tell me the +P is a hotter load than regular .38 super auto ammo but some of the articles I read on line lead me to believe that the +P is simply a designation to distinguish the .38 super auto from other .38 caliber automatic loads such as the .38 ACP or .380 auto. What is the truth? Can I shoot .38 super automatic +P thru this gun? Also, this is apparently a very valuable gun. Should I be shooting it?


----------



## tony pasley

It is designed for 38 super only the +p is just a hotter load for it. It is a shooter and a family hierloom which means more to you decides if you shoot it $ value is second to family value.


----------



## crazy charlie

I think if you search the internet you might find some ammo for it. It won't be cheap as shipping costs aren't cheap.


----------



## Overkill0084

Providing it's in serviceable condition, you should be able to shoot it just fine. Considering it's age, I would stay away from +p ammo, late 20's metallurgy and all. Online ammo vendors will be your best shot at getting reasonably cost effective ammo.


----------



## Bob Wright

All .38 Super is H/S +P. This to distinguish it from the .38 ACP, which was the original round. 

Years ago, all .38 Super ammunition was H/S .38 ACP but was loaded in nickeled cases, while the standard stuff had plain brass cases. Don't know if that is still the protocol now or not.

As to shooting it, that is what it was made for.

Bob Wright


----------

